# Some vintage soundstream d200



## rezzarect (Feb 12, 2008)

Found them in my garage..forgot I had them


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

Are you selling any of them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

O/S Showoff thread is where these belong. I have a couple in there as well.


----------



## rezzarect (Feb 12, 2008)

carlthess40 said:


> Are you selling any of them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All will be for sale once I get wires to test them


----------



## rezzarect (Feb 12, 2008)

rmenergy said:


> O/S Showoff thread is where these belong. I have a couple in there as well.


Where is that


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Old School Showoff Thread


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

Killer amps!


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

I am interested in the D30 if you sell it.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

The D30 amps didn't last long in the lineup; the pigtail design was not done correctly and would fail with the solder connections being pulled off the board. I would need a closer look at the one posted above as it appears it was modified, eliminating the RCA pigtail with tiffany style inputs installed on the case. May have been a test model produced in an attempt to resolve the issue.
I have a couple of the originals flying around here. 
Anyway, funny story from back in those days, told to me by a couple SS employees at the time. This would have been late 80's as I recall- Some of the remaining discontinued D30 stock was brought to the company picnic, a couple garbage cans were set up and they had a contest; grab a D30, swing it by the pigtail and try to land it into the garbage can. 
I'm getting too old to remember the details of who won or what the prize was. 👴 (damn thats scary... the smiley looks quite a bit like me!)


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

That's pretty funny! That's probably why I have only ever seen one other one before in a tiny amp thread on here before.!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I remember these amps well. I remember how hot they ran as well.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you just referring to just the D30 or all D series amps? If I had one it would be for fun and display


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Those are nice !!


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

rezzarect said:


> Found them in my garage..forgot I had them


Gee. I forgot that I had a brick of gold under my bed. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

rezzarect said:


> Found them in my garage..forgot I had them


Did you ever list any of these?


----------

